# Cute and Ugly



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Mynameisxena (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww I think he (she?) is cute! What's your rattie's name?


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I never got into hairless rats, but I'm sure he's friendly. XD

You should put some information about him so people know what he's like. What toys does he enjoy? Does he enjoy cuddling? Tell us everythinbg!!


Also, does he have a buddy? Rats are pack animals and shouldn't be alone.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

WOAH WOAH WOAH! We have got to get something straight here TrueDatxD... that rat is one hundred and ten percent knock out adorable! Hehe I love baldies too cute xD


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

AWWW! Love it! Are hairless rats born with hair and then loose it?


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

@ PipRat
Yes and no some hairless are born with hair (well they grow it initially like their siblings) but it malts a few weeks after birth. Some rats loose it all and others keep peach fuzz or patches (like the little guy above). Others will be born bald and never grow any hair at all.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Hairless and double rex rats are two totally different things. 
Double rex can be as hairless as my Cassius or as that adorable little fluff up there, or they can be patchwork, where it comes and goes.


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

lol understood


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

yikes, I meant *lose


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Cute! Naked rat ;-)


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Love the ears!


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont have a name yet.... its a she  suggestions maybe?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw, I love hairless rats! I really miss my old hairless girl  But I get the "so ugly they're cute" thing. Those were my exact words when I first bought my hairless XD


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I just found out about barbering, could he be a victim?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I think he's/she's cute!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That is SO CUTE.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

HOMG. She looks like Patrick Stewart! Time to name her Patricia! (I'm totally joking.)


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I am new to the whole hairless rat thing...but I adore them! Check out my girl, Scarlett No- Haira!


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwwe shes cute


----------

